# still learning those wings!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka recently became flighted... but he is still learning the wings, but good news is, the imping worked to protect the blood feather growing in and will protect the other one coming in soon, plus it also helped him get his weight back down to what he is supposed to be, no more obese tiel!

he is still a bit clumsy and doesnt have the control a master flier like dally has but all in good time! and the days he is super aggressive, he stays caged. so dive bombs have been avoided!










































































dally got payback for tsuka photobombing her napping photos












and some dally flight shots


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

<3 love love love the pics! Tsuka is so handsome.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

A bird in flight is a beautiful thing! Great photos.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it when they fly it's so beautiful and so graceful.Wonderful pictures,Casey of Tsuka and Dally.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol tsuka is far from graceful. he is a noisy flier and he turns really clumsy lol he's still learning. dally is graceful and can turn on a dime lol but shes been flighted since her first molt. tsuka has been clipped or unable to fly most of his life


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

WOW - gorgeous shots!!!!! I cant wait til my 2 new guys can fly. I miss that.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahaha love the photobomb one!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow they are awesome photos!

If Smokey so much as blinks i just get a blur lol. Perhaps i should invest in a camera other than my phone camera


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a camera with good flash will help get clear flight shots


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think i shall start saving for a decent one 

Tsuka looks beautiful in flight!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

look into kodak easyshares. some of them are really cheap, and try to get 10mp or higher. theyre good cameras  its what i used before my canon rebel


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Hows it going with the aggression?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Both Dally and Tsuka are beautiful.The photos are lovely.Even clumsy , I think Tsuka s photos flying are amazing.I bet hes a lot happier flying,and hope everything goes well,so youll be able to keep him flighted.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have no choice but to keep him flighted 

on his days he wakes up with his nasty attitude, i dont let him out, its an in-cage day where i will talk to them and interact through the bars, but he stays caged for my protection. its a fair compromise considering.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

tsuka looks so happy to be flighted!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww..Tsuka lost his boobs! LOL. They look great Casey. I'm still trying to master flight photos (well I was trying before they got clipped).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes tsuka is boobless now! hes down to 110 grams now, thats his proper weight lol he was almost 125 grams before flighting!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful shots of beautiful birds! <3


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, makes me want to dust off my camera and try to get a flight shot.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Those are absolutely stunning pictures. I'm amazed that you were able to get so many in-flight ones. Awesome job.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> yes tsuka is boobless now! hes down to 110 grams now, thats his proper weight lol he was almost 125 grams before flighting!


Woohoo! Go Tsuka!

Today I found out that Moon weighs...70 grams.  Yeah, I'm a little worried about him.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Wow! Those pictures (and birds) are gorgeous!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i absolutely love the 4th photo, where only the feathers are there. its very artistic and almost looks like a ballerina dance. have you considered entering a photo competition? there must be tons online and your photos are really creative. (and i think that 4th shot deserves some kind of prize)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah i dont got too much time for photo contests. ive entered a few here and there, but one is still pending on whatever and another forum runs some and its a popularity contest basically. i just dont bother lol


though mango won pet of the day for the pet of the day website lol


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

congratulations mango!

perhaps the next month COTM theme can be dancing cockatiels, and you can enter that photo and get a prize for it here.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, this forum doesnt do prizes  the contests here are all for fun!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

LOVELY pictures  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing more beautiful then a bird in flight. Maybe once we have a stronger bond I can let Bello have his flight feathers.

Absolutely gorgeous birds and pictures.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful pictures!


----------

